# Diaries of a Mad Lop Bunny...



## OneBadBunny!!! (Aug 28, 2007)

Since our old blog got lost when the site was under construction I thought it was time to start a new one.

Here are some pic from a few months ago of Pete playing in the grass...






















He poses in case you haven't noticed lol.






with my dog, Betty






Escape bunny


----------



## OneBadBunny!!! (Aug 28, 2007)

Chillin' on the couch with mom...





















With my foster sister, Squirrel the gp...


----------



## OneBadBunny!!! (Aug 28, 2007)

Diggin for burrid treasure... Under a blanket






Stop to pose...:biggrin2:






Nap time on the porch, one of my favorite pics of him...






:sickbunny:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 28, 2007)

OMG he's so cute, he takes great pictures.

Susan:running bunny


----------



## OneBadBunny!!! (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 28, 2007)

What a little face! He is irresistable!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 28, 2007)

So if you get the Big White Bunny will you try to bond the two of them. I think you should get him, he sounds adorable of course I'm partial to white bunnies as I have 4 of them.

Susan:running bunny:bump


----------



## OneBadBunny!!! (Aug 28, 2007)

I wish I could bond them but neither are neutered. I got Peter when he was 5 and now he is 6 and I don't want to risk a surgery. If I got the white boy, I may neuter him, but I know that unneutered males cannot get along...


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2007)

Aww very cute little ones. I want the gp.


----------



## OneBadBunny!!! (Aug 28, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Aww very cute little ones. I want the gp.



Thanks... Well she is for adoption along with this one:






Too bad your far away! These two have been looking for a home for 3mos. they were dumped at a Petsmart with a male. Scout the tri-color had two babies in July who have found homes. They are both soo cute!:hearts


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2007)

I have two boys. I would not want to bring in girls.


----------



## Crazyt123 (Aug 28, 2007)

*OneBadBunny!!! wrote: *


> I wish I could bond them but neither are neutered. I got Peter when he was 5 and now he is 6 and I don't want to risk a surgery. If I got the white boy, I may neuter him, but I know that unneutered males cannot get along...


iI wouldnt say that my ucks ae both unneutered and get along fine! 



Your lops is such a cutie and so are your GPs!


----------



## OneBadBunny!!! (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh well, I have males for adoption also lol!!! 

Crazyt123- wow, thats something. I didn't think that neutered males got along in most cases, not to mention unneutered ones. Well I guess its something I could try if I did get him. Only after quarentine of course.


----------

